# youtube users videos



## afracichlids (Feb 5, 2013)

Everybody post your new youtube vids here I will watch them and sub back if you sub here is a video of my 150g mixed african tank aulonocara peacocks/haps/frontosa.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3jXgrl ... ata_player
Follow rizzo1_2 on instagram 
"New jersey cichlids" facebook page great bunch of fishkeepers
1ozzir on youtube


----------



## mbunas4me (Mar 13, 2013)

great looking tank! love the colors on your fish.


----------



## afracichlids (Feb 5, 2013)

mbunas4me said:


> great looking tank! love the colors on your fish.


Thanks do you have any vids or pics of your tank?


----------



## mbunas4me (Mar 13, 2013)

i`m not that smart when it comes to posting pics or vids. i`ve seen your video before on you tube i just didnt know it was your tank.i like seeing how others have there tanks set up so i watch a lot of you tube vids.i really like the cichlid tanks give me some good ideas for mine.your doing it right for sure.your fish look great and your water is really clear.most of the vids i see are from a few years ago and i always wonder what their tanks look like now.keep your vids coming.


----------



## afracichlids (Feb 5, 2013)

I sure will only advice I give is over filtration and compatible stock for africans. If you like mine check bigmunoz11 he has a monster 220g african peacock tank.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice looking tank there. I actually just took a new vid of my tanks earlier today so I'll share it


----------



## afracichlids (Feb 5, 2013)

@steve c ok loving your vid the 3d background nice as **** on all your tanks keep up the goodwork!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Heres a vid of my 55g i got it stocked finally to what i want. now just have to downsize the labs and the hara once i figure out which are male and female. Heres mine 8 white top hara 11 labs 2m/3f nyererei


----------



## afracichlids (Feb 5, 2013)

ratbones86 said:


> Heres a vid of my 55g i got it stocked finally to what i want. now just have to downsize the labs and the hara once i figure out which are male and female. Heres mine 8 white top hara 11 labs 2m/3f nyererei


Nice setup friend love the holey rock lively fish you have keep up the goodwork!


----------



## afracichlids (Feb 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68Lqgoo ... ata_player

My vid of my frontosa blue zaire moba fry and my sunshine benga fry enjoy rate like and subscribe!


----------



## shanemace (May 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/mcs6327?feature=watch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhaB-BhC ... Yg&index=1


----------



## Morax (May 18, 2013)

afracichlids said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68Lqgoo-9fg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> My vid of my frontosa blue zaire moba fry and my sunshine benga fry enjoy rate like and subscribe!


Awesome


----------

